# What do you find most special about pigeons?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Just curious- i love pigeons, but have never owned one- (but hope to someday)-for those of you who have your own pigeon (or pigeons)- what are the qualities about pidgies that you like? Is your family/spouce supportive of your passion for pigeons?
You'd be shocked when I told friends i'd love to have a couple pet pigeons, thier reaction was 'Eeewww!!!". I took offense- I think pigeons are wonderful creatures...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi TitanicWreck and everyone~ Now don't get me started on this because I can post for the next half hour to say the least!

As far as the qualities of pigeons that I like, well there are several but will try and keep it down to a manageable amount:

They are great fliers
They are strong and durable
They are survivors
They are stunning birds
They have their own unique personalities.I only have 6 but each one has has his/her own identity.
They grow to accept and love us, their caretakers.
They are fun to watch!


Family support? Most definitely a yes.My wife Bev is the one who really introduced me to pigeons and convince me to take our first rescue (Tooter) to a vet. My One of my daughters also introduced me to Pigeon Talk. All my grown kids are supportive of my pigeons. My son in law and his best friend assisted me in building my pigeon coop.All 6 of my grandchildren and my two nephews love spending time interacting with the pigeons. 

Many of my acquaintances and co-workers know of my involvement with pigeons. Several of my associates save newspapers so it can be used for coop liners.I once had a co-worker that despised pigeons that he would tease me and give me heck about my "rats with wings", but he eventually was fired, so I don't have to deal with him any longer. 

I agree, Pigeons are wonderful!


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

[I once had a co-worker that despised pigeons that he would tease me and give me heck about my "rats with wings", but he eventually was fired, so I don't have to deal with him any longer. 




Sounds like he got what he deserved!
You certainly sound like a friend of the pigeons.
Do most pigeons have a calm temperment? I know some birds can be very short tempered...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TitanicWreck said:


> Just curious- i love pigeons, but have never owned one- (but hope to someday)-for those of you who have your own pigeon (or pigeons)- what are the qualities about pidgies that you like? Is your family/spouce supportive of your passion for pigeons?..


They give you hours of unconditional love and enjoyment.

They are majestic exceptionally skilled fliers and racers, poetry has been written about them.

They are strong and can adapt to changes.

They are smart, and can tell you when they are happy, sad, when they want a snack, etc...ask Skye and Tiny about that.

They each have their own personalities, some are high strung others are calm and some inbetween.

They have a beautiful "song" very distinct "roo-koo that they will share with you for hours and hours...and hours

They let you pick them up and kiss and hug and smell them, my pets are completely trustworthy of me.

They like to go for rides in the car, enjoy the scenery...ask Tiny about that one too.

My husband is very supportive of me having them, he helps clean the coop and does all upgrades/renovations to our coop.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are beautiful, sweet with so many different personalities.
I just sit in my bird room and can watch them for hours, never get bored.
They communicate with us. Treesa mentioned that, Tiny and Angel will come up sit in front of me and talk. Their eyes are so expressive. My Prince Andrew can sit and listen to me forever to everything I have to say.
My husband loves them, I am lucky. Some friends think it is awsome what I do, very few don't care. My mother was horrified in the beginning when I told her I live with pigeons, now she seems to get used to the idea that this is it, the pigeons will stay forever.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> They are smart, and can tell you when they are happy, sad, *when they want a snack, etc...ask Skye and Tiny about that*.


I can tell from the pictures that Skye asks for a LOT of snacks. I expect that "Tiny" is about the same.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> I can tell from the pictures that Skye asks for a LOT of snacks. I expect that "Tiny" is about the same.
> 
> Pidgey


Oh no, Tiny isn't big on snacks. I am glad he isn't cause he is overweight anyways. All he wants is attention from people.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> I can tell from the pictures that Skye asks for a LOT of snacks. I expect that "Tiny" is about the same.
> Pidgey


Yes, Pidgey he is a "chunker". He doesn't really get that many peanuts, but when he does..watch out. I'd say he is pushing 400 grams.  He is going on a diet come January.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, well, that's not so bad, really. I guess it depends a little bit on the frame. That one ex-homer that I got with the broken wing, Jedd (he's the one that busted outa' prison that time which caused a city-wide APB to be put out), he's always kept his weight up near 600 grams if possible. I have to keep him heavy in order to keep him from trying to fly away. He doesn't complain.

But, in the spirit of this thread's subject, I've always liked pigeons and I like helping them. I've got a loftful of birds who've no place else to go because they're busted up or have been ill and need occasional help to make it through their bad spells. Altogether, they've made their own little community, each with his or her own personality, family and aspirations. They remind me of humans quite a bit, really.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I absolutely adore pigeons because they are sweet, cantakerous, friendly, shy, beautiful, loyal, inquisitive (that aspect always tickles me about them), smart as can be, loving (although they will bite the devil out of you at times), etc.

My husband and I are a team effort in rescue and rehab. Our family and friends support us though some more than others but they are never ugly about it.

We had the most amazing thing happen this morning between a finch we are caring for over the winter and our fledgling pigeon, Jimmy. Jimmy was out flying and flew on top on Mr. Humphries' cage (another pigeon) which is next to the finch's. I heard the finch making this really sweet sound and looked over and the finch and Jimmy were as close to each other as they could get, beaks sometimes touching and talking to each other. Never saw anything like it.

I just luv em'.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I love Pigeons more than parrots and to me Pigeons are one of the most beautiful birds around. They are most definately one of the most beautiful flyers to me and the colors they can come in are georgeous! In the past they have gotten bad raps because of hanging around in the cities and pooping but lets face it all birds poop. Pigeon mamas have to be one of the most best moms around as well. To me they have to be the most sweetest birds around. That is what I love about pigeons. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Not to mention how relaxing they are to watch and care for.
I can be in the worst possible mood, but when I enter my bird room, I forget about everything, they always manage to put a smile on my face and I always feel better after that. The best psychotherapy, I highly recommend it.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I love pigeons, especially the ferals, for many reasons especially their uncanny
ability to communicate individually or as a flock w/their human 'regulars'. They 
can be such incredible hams in one moment, and in the next, veritible cadillacs
or BMWs in the sky. They put on a magnificent aerial display with amazing skill
complete with acrobatics, they never seem to forget their human friends along the way, and in general warm the heart and bring a smile to one's face.

In most instances, folks that find out that I'm crazy about pigeons start sharing
their own stories or become open to new information that they hear along the 
way about pigeons.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love the way they walk with their chests out and heads bobbing.

I love to watch them pick out a nest sight, and then together build a home. I love to watch them pick their sticks and arraigned their furniture exactly the way the female wants it.

I am fascinated by their loyalty to their mates, and the endearing way they care for their children.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

The other day I spend all day watching a mourning dove couple outside my window-They, and thier cousins the rock doves are wonderful creatures.
Sometimes I wonder what pigeons think of us.......
No doubt they can feel and think, so perhaps pigeons can be fond of people..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Without Mr. Squeaks, I never would have found this site and made such wonderful new friends from around the world!

His interactions with me and the cats has never failed to make me laugh - a smile at the least! He is personality PLUS and can be as sweet as can be; then attack my hands when he has to go into his "home." 

WHAT A BIRD!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> They
> can be such incredible hams in one moment, and in the next, veritible cadillacs
> or BMWs in the sky. They put on a magnificent aerial display with amazing skill
> complete with acrobatics, they never seem to forget their human friends along the way, and in general warm the heart and bring a smile to one's face.
> ...


This brought to mind my drive to work yesterday afternoon.

As I approached a red light in the downtown business district, I caught sight of a large flock of pigeons flying in a circular formation following their leader. At the light, I put my window down and was admiring them. I glanced at the guy in the car next to me, and I noticed he too was watching them with interest. Then came blasts of car horns from motorists behind us. Darn, it ruined the moment!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> This brought to mind my drive to work yesterday afternoon.
> 
> As I approached a red light in the downtown business district, I caught sight of a large flock of pigeons flying in a circular formation following their leader. At the light, I put my window down and was admiring them. I glanced at the guy in the car next to me, and I noticed he too was watching them with interest. Then came blasts of car horns from motorists behind us. Darn, it ruined the moment!


I hear you, Victor!

Every so often I admire the flock that flies next to my complex. They seem to like the tiled roof of the complex behind us. 

While watching, I'll see a pure white pij flying right along. He seems to be the only one! Quite a sight!


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Without Mr. Squeaks, I never would have found this site and made such wonderful new friends from around the world!
> 
> His interactions with me and the cats has never failed to make me laugh - a smile at the least! He is personality PLUS and can be as sweet as can be; then attack my hands when he has to go into his "home."
> 
> WHAT A BIRD!





People here in the pigeon community seem some of the friendliest people around. It's nice pigeons have brought us all together- I think everyone could learn a thing or two from pigeons...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I love all birds but pigeons take the number one spot. They have a calming effect on me they have kept me out of trouble when I was a young boy.Just sitting and watching them is just pure joy.Most of the pigeon people that I have had contact with are good people I would have never met if it wasn't for my birds the proof of that is right here on pigeon talk,and its our birds.The human race could learn a lot about getting along with others just by taking the time to watch the birds. .GEORGE


----------

